# A skilled Reloader



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So... I am a believer in reloads. I dont know the first thing about reloading. I had 200 rounds reloaded for my .204 Ruger by a buddies father in law and the rounds pattern amazing compared to factory loads. The father in law has since moved to where I cannot access his talent. Anyhow I am in Davis County and I have needs for someone with talent. I have a .243, .308, .30-06, and 30-30. I would entertain the idea of making a trade for someones service. I just love looking at blue and green boxes of 50 rounds sitting in my gun cabinet. 

Anyone out there that might be able to help me out? I really dont want to invest in a press, dies, and build a reloading workshop. The results are amazing and I hear it is good anger management and marriage therapy seating bullets...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Doug, you are welcome over to my place any time. But i live in Murray


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Due to liability issues , you may have a difficult time finding someone to load for you. If your there and participating then the liability turns to you. Jus sayin......... o-||


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al brings up a good point. Im happy to let you load up some rounds, but I let you do all the loading. I have dies for everything you listed but the 30-30


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow! I think I am going to take Bax up on his offer! Enduring a cat from hell and a crazy sister in-law seems legit for composing some quality blue and green boxes of ammo. I am going to have to do some research and come up with some loads and pick up some lead, powder, primers, and brass.... 

Im thinking some time in November or December if that fits within your time line?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Before I started to put my own loads together I would get in touch with your buddies father in law and see if he will tell you what was in the rounds that he put together for you.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Wow! I think I am going to take Bax up on his offer! Enduring a cat from hell and a crazy sister in-law seems legit for composing some quality blue and green boxes of ammo. I am going to have to do some research and come up with some loads and pick up some lead, powder, primers, and brass....
> 
> Im thinking some time in November or December if that fits within your time line?


Start with asking what he used. You may want to pick up sets of your own dies. Each firearm is different for seating depths. Soon you'll want your own stuff.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Before I started to put my own loads together I would get in touch with your buddies father in law and see if he will tell you what was in the rounds that he put together for you.


We were thinking the same thing. :O||:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > Before I started to put my own loads together I would get in touch with your buddies father in law and see if he will tell you what was in the rounds that he put together for you.
> ...


I'm a firm believer in if you have something that works and works well then you need to copy it as much as possible before you head off into the unknown.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rifles shoot groups, shotguns shoot patterns. Reloading is very relaxing, I enjoy the peace and quiet when I am doing it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> Rifles shoot groups, shotguns shoot patterns. Reloading is very relaxing, I enjoy the peace and quiet when I am doing it.


+1 on this. 
I have every die you need. But I live in Emery County so that is a bit of a travel. 
If not I would give Bax a call. That sister in law could be entertainment while reloading! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Critter said:


> Before I started to put my own loads together I would get in touch with your buddies father in law and see if he will tell you what was in the rounds that he put together for you.


It will be a long long loooooooong time til I will ever need to reload for my .204 Ruger. However I do have the recipe and all of the ingredients. I think that I will need a new barrel before I will need more .204 Ruger rounds. Unless a zombie apocalypes hits a prarrie dog town I think I have the infinite rounds "code" punched in when it comes to the .204 Ruger.

I think 100 rounds in .308, 30-06, and .243 should last me a lifetime in the future. I plan on finding one powder, a bunch of primers and 100 grain 6mm rounds and 165 grain 30 cal rounds and some fresh tunes on my ipod and going to town.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have pretty much everything you will need (case trimmer, dies, case prep station, tumbler, etc). So just PM me when you want to come over. Huntingbuddy is likely coming over next week, so you are welcome to head over then as well. We'll make it a forum reloading day!

PS: my sister in law is single....


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

It cracks me up how everybody knows about the crazy sister in law. I have a crazy mother in law.... I thank the lord that she dont live with me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

90redryder said:


> It cracks me up how everybody knows about the crazy sister in law. I have a crazy mother in law.... I thank the lord that she dont live with me.


She is actually pretty normal. Just an aloof young girl mostly. The cat on the other hand....


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Bax* said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > It cracks me up how everybody knows about the crazy sister in law. I have a crazy mother in law.... I thank the lord that she dont live with me.
> ...


I think all cats come straight out of the depths of hell.... my little sister got a cat and last time I was over there to visit out of nowhere the **** thing attacked my old hound dog. It took every ounce of strength not to stomp it out. My old dog is deaf in one ear and seems to be going blind as well, the last thing he needs is to have a satan kitty scratching him up.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive got everything other then the .243 dies and I'm in Davis County. I usually start my reloading season after the hunts which keeps the buzz goin a few more months lol. More then welcome to come over to my place and use the stuff as long as you don't mind reloading in my dungeon (as my kids call it lol)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I feel all warm and fuzzy with all of these invites and I literally cant stop thinking of all of the possibilities with all the loads. Anyhow I have the last day of my elk hunt on November 18th and then loading season begins!!! 

I cant wait!!! between Crazy cats, reclusive art majors, and crazy crooked wiggly antlers I think post season is going to be awesome to say the least...


----------

